# Emmerdale village pictures



## Camusdarrach (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok, whilst I know that I'm only a newbie, thought that these pictures might be of interest.
Emmerdale, the itv soap opera about (Alledged) Yorkshire Dales life is a programme that we get involved with at work, and I spend quite a lot of time at the village set, in it's "secret" location.
Anyhow, enjoy the following pictures, and please feel free to post any comments


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Get yourself a better camera 

Thanks for sharing though


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

its on harewood house estate,my workplace is down the road from the "old set" of esholt village


----------



## Camusdarrach (Nov 28, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> Get yourself a better camera
> 
> Thanks for sharing though


Yep, I know, they were taken using the camera on my mobile phone, only 1 mp, so I suppose not too bad.


----------



## Camusdarrach (Nov 28, 2008)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> its on harewood house estate,my workplace is down the road from the "old set" of esholt village


SHH, supposed to be a secret


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

that have such a stange mix of cars on there. i mean a monaro? you dont see to many of those!


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

JPC said:


> that have such a stange mix of cars on there. i mean a monaro? you dont see to many of those!


maybe its manufactures giving them the cars to boost sales, i for one see more monaros and kugas which suprises me!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

the secret location can easily be seen on google earth


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

And why are they always clean. I'm surprised non of the villagers of "Emmerdale" are members on here. I mean, even the frigging landie is spotless. God, how OCD can a farmer be towards his landie...:lol:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

neilos said:


> And why are they always clean. I'm surprised non of the villagers of "Emmerdale" are members on here. I mean, even the frigging landie is spotless. God, how OCD can a farmer be towards his landie...:lol:


Neil - has no-one told you? It's not real-life mate. Sorry to shatter your illusions and all that, but I felt that you should know


----------

